# Principiantes > Preguntas Frecuentes >  ¿En que gastar dinero?

## Candyman

*Hola a todos, soy nuevo en el foro, como dice el titulo lo que busco es consejo sobre en que gastar dinero, puesto que hay un "hilo" en donde te informa en lo que no deberias de gastar el dinero, pero no te informa de sobre que objetos merecen la pena comprar, yo estaba pensando en comprar algun reel o mini itr pero no sabia si era mejor dejar la levitacion y los HI para mas tarde y coger antes algun otro producto

Gracias de adelantado

P.D. abstenganse de responder a mi post gente con intencion de insultar, puesto que aviso por adelantado que soy un principiante*

----------


## Rafa Salas

Te recomendaría especificar mas o menos que nivel mágico tienes. Puesto que si eres principiante te recomendaría partir por una buena baraja normal.... solo con eso tienes para bastante rato jajajaja   luego puedes ir añadiendo objetos como banditas elasticas, bolas de esponja, pañuelos, etc. etc. 
Pero lo del reel y itr lo dejaría para mas tarde... puesto que si no dominas las cartas.. a raíz de que vas a hacer "levitar" una?.. o cual sería la justificación de hacer una desaparicion de algo con el reel así como así?.

Eso amigo mi humilde aporte
saludos :Wink1:

----------


## Pulgas

El problema es que es muy difícil aconsejarte porque no sabemos qué te gusta, ni tenemos ni idea de en qué rama de la magia te gustaría iniciarte.
Si es cartomagia... barajas y un buen libro (tienes excelentes recomendaciones en el foro).
Si es numismagia... alunas monedas y un buen libro (también tienes recomendaciones en el subforo correspondiente).
Si te decantas por magia de salón, necesitarás algunos materiales (en función de tus preferencias) y algún libro (idem).
En fin, que las recomendaciones que puedo hacerte son estas, porque no nos posibilitas ayudarte de otra manera.
Quizás si nos dices qué buscas en la magia...

----------


## Jimmy MX

Pues lo que dice pulgas, mas el empeño que le quieras poner, ya que si lo que compras no te gusta o no te convence lo mas probable es que lo dejes por ahi.
Saludos

----------


## Candyman

*bueno, la magia que, por ahora, utilizo mas es la cartomagia, y por ahora no tengo ningun problema con este, porque se mucho de lo basico (vicente canuto, juan tamariz...) libros basicos para la cartomagia, con saber mucho me refiero a que realizo con mucha facilidad todos los trucos porque tienen tecnicas muy sencillas, pero creo que mi magia es muy "monotona" porque utilizo materiales muy "simplones": monedas (Gag) barajas, medias barajas, cucharas.... materiales que para un par de trucos simples estan bien, pero yo, como cualquier mago que se precie tiene mucha sed de aprender y sorprender a todos, esto es respecto a mi "nivel magico".*

*Luego, respecto a lo que quiero, me decanto mas por la "magia de cerca", en especial por la levitacion, entonces mi pregunta era sencillamente si mis primeros productos a comprar podian ser reels, h.i., mini itr o cualquier otro, y en el caso de que fueran estos primeros, cuales y donde(link) a ser posible*

----------


## Ravenous

> Pero lo del reel y itr lo dejaría para mas tarde... puesto que si no dominas las cartas.. a raíz de que vas a hacer "levitar" una?.. o cual sería la justificación de hacer una desaparicion de algo con el reel así como así?.



Si que es humilde, si. Muy, muy humilde, y una soberana estupidez. 
El mundo ni empieza ni se acaba en las cartitas, cada cual elige lo que le viene en gana y aprende como le viene en gana. Y que tiene que ver levitar una carta con dominarlas? Nada. 

Este mensaje no es un insulto, es un forma de intentar que penseis antes de responder; no eres el primero, y lamentablemente no serás el último, que viene recomendando nueces al que pregunta por chuletas.

----------


## Ravenous

Si quieres aprender sobre HI, lo primero y esencial es un carrete de hilo normal que tengas por casa. Con él tienes que aprender los rudimentos del uso, disponibles por ejemplo, en la serie "how to master thread miracles" de Michael Ammar. En poco tiempo, puedes empezar a practicar con HI, ya sea comercial o sacado de un carrete de coser (hilo de polyester negro). Los ITR mejor dejarlos para cuando se sabe usar el HI normal, y para cuando sepas como y para qué usarlos.

----------


## Candyman

*Ravenous agradezco el detalle de postear en este hilo, puesto que es algo que e pedido para mi y no obligo a nadie a responder a mi pregunta, pero no quiero que este hilo se convierta en una "zona de batalla" porque aunque no sea un insulto el podria tomarselo a tal y ya sabemos todos como acabaria el tema, asi que si teneis que hablar sobre alguien hacedlo de mi, ya sea para criticar mi ignoracia hacia el mundo de la magia o para recomendarme que articulos comprar, pero no para lanzarse entre ustedes piedras*

----------


## daniel perez

estoy de acuerdo con ravenous el video de michael ammar es muy bueno y creo q tiene 3 o 2 no lo se exactamente  asi k tienes material para rato , yo te doy mi opinion me he gastado mucho en trucos sueltos q la verdad son muy buenos pero el simple hecho de sacar una baraja, unas cuerdas o unas monedas y poder tirarte una tarde entera entreteniendo a todo el mundo y en cualquier momento no tiene precio, y eso es lo malo de muchos trucos q son el truco en si y listo, la belleza de una rutina entera es dificilmente igualable a parte tambien de la comodidad de no tener q llevar siempre una bolsa grande con todos los aparatos,como yo hice cuando empece, el efecto improptu( creo q se escribe asi) vale mucho. mi humilde opinion.

----------


## Candyman

*Pero...utilizando un carrete de hilo normal?con ese me basta¿?*

----------


## Candyman

*pero los reels y otros artilugios de levitacion no son como por ejemplo las bolas de gomaespuma que es unicamente un truco, cuesta mas pero la cantidad de juegos que puedo realizar con el es mucho mayor*

----------


## daniel perez

HI en una merceria tienes es mas economico y para practicar yo creo q te vale,no es igual q el de las tiendas de magia pero para aprender te vale

----------


## daniel perez

las bolas de gomaespuma un solo truco :Confused:

----------


## Candyman

*Con un solo truco me referia a que no tiene el mismo despliege de juegos que un reel, itr, o HI*

----------


## Rafa Salas

> Si que es humilde, si. Muy, muy humilde, y una soberana estupidez. 
> El mundo ni empieza ni se acaba en las cartitas, cada cual elige lo que le viene en gana y aprende como le viene en gana. Y que tiene que ver levitar una carta con dominarlas? Nada. 
> 
> Este mensaje no es un insulto, es un forma de intentar que penseis antes de responder; no eres el primero, y lamentablemente no serás el último, que viene recomendando nueces al que pregunta por chuletas.


Amigo a lo que me refería era a que uno usa reels o itr junto con otras ilusiones, no vas a presentar un show de magia solo usando efectos con dichos objetos. La intención era solo dar a entender eso, que el show de magia se puede potenciar con esos objetos, pero el tronco vitar del show es muy difícil que sean estos.

saludos

----------


## Iban

> *bueno, la magia que, por ahora, utilizo mas es la cartomagia, y por ahora no tengo ningun problema con este, porque se mucho de lo basico (vicente canuto, juan tamariz...) libros basicos para la cartomagia, con saber mucho me refiero a que realizo con mucha facilidad todos los trucos porque tienen tecnicas muy sencillas, pero creo que mi magia es muy "monotona" porque utilizo materiales muy "simplones": monedas (Gag) barajas, medias barajas, cucharas.... materiales que para un par de trucos simples estan bien, pero yo, como cualquier mago que se precie tiene mucha sed de aprender y sorprender a todos, esto es respecto a mi "nivel magico".*
> 
> *Luego, respecto a lo que quiero, me decanto mas por la "magia de cerca", en especial por la levitacion, entonces mi pregunta era sencillamente si mis primeros productos a comprar podian ser reels, hilos invisibles, mini itr o cualquier otro, y en el caso de que fueran estos primeros, cuales y donde(link) a ser posible*


Pues si con dieciséis años ya dominas las cartas, monedas, cucharas y todo ello te parece sencillo y monótono, igual deberías hablar con Copperfield.

Lo siento, pero esto me parece que se sale de madre.

----------


## Jimmy MX

¿que me recomiendan para comprar? antes de responder eso primero preguntate ¿que magia quieres hacer? Olvidate de la dificultad y si eres principiante o profesional, tarde o temprano realizaras esos juegos, asi que 
¿quieres hacer pañuelos? compra pañuelos ¿quieres hacer cuerdas? compra cuerdas economicas para practicar y un libro etc. pero olvidate de que puedes hacer o que no puedes hacer, puesto que todo lo puedes hacer.

----------


## Candyman

*Iban, no soy ningun David Copperfield, soy yo mismo el que dice que se mucho de lo basico, pero quiero aprender otra magia que salga de las cartas o monedas

Ademas se estan distraen todos de lo que pregunto, no pregunto yo sobre mi nivel magico, pregunto sobre que productos debo comprar ahora que estoy empezando, y que la raiz que quiero coger es la magia de cerda, con hilos invisibles y esa parafernalia
*

----------


## Iban

¿Y magia con objetos cotidianos? Bolígrafos, cigarrillos, servilletas, azucarillos...

Y no, no estoy bromeando, es una magia muy entetenida. Igual menos... purista o solemne, pero igual de mágico.

----------


## mago_pianista

Hablas que crees que tu magia es muy monótona, en ese caso creo que no deberías comprar ni cuerdas, ni hilos ni nada por el estilo...

Creo que deberías estudiar un poco más la presentación de los juegos que haces ahora y comprar algún libro como los cinco puntos mágicos o la magia de Ascanio para comprender un poco la magia de una manera teórica...

Respecto a los hilos, yo creo que si nunca has manejado HI, con una madeja de HI bien sea de tiendamagia o de cualquier mercería tienes más que de sobra para bastante tiempo...

Saludos

----------


## Candyman

*Vale, agradezco la respuestas de todos, a pesar que ninguna de estas sea concluyente...

Mago Pianista, ambos libros que me propones a leer los e memorizado al dedillo, pero mi problema no es la magia en si, sino la presentacion, porque creo que soy yo mismo el que hace que mi magia sea monotona, porque me es muy dificil hacer el efecto y hacer chistes y ameno el juego, almenos para mi, de todas formas ahora estoy entretenido con: " Easy to master thread to miracles", y creo que los 3 dvds me duraran una temporada.

P.D. tengo una duda, ya que master miracles esta en ingles no entiendo las indicaciones, pero, sacar un hilo de una media, exactamente de DONDE de la media?Porque cualquiera de la media no sirve, o si?
*

----------


## Ravenous

Hay que mejorar ese ingles...
Las medias llevan dos tipos de hilos: normales y elásticos. Ambos sirven para magia, pero depende de lo que quieras hacer con ellos el que saques uno u otro. La parte de la que lo saques es indiferente.


Ojo, hacer que la magia sea entretenida no significa añadir chistes. Si no va contigo, no los hagas, busca otra forma de crear interés.

----------


## Chaoz

efectivamente, yo desde que empecé con la magia no he hecho un solo chiste mientras hago un juego, y por lo menos de momento la cosa me funciona...

----------


## Pulgas

Cadyman, tengo al impresión de que tu problema (ojo es sólo una impresión) es que todavía no has encontrado "tu mago" por eso no estás cómodo con lo que haces (o con la manera en que lo haces). Quizás esa sea la razón de que busques cosas nuevas.
Sospecho que lo que te ocurre es lo mismo que sucede en un colegio cuando se empeñan en que los alumnos reciten una poesía y nadie ha enseñado cómo declamar bien. entonces todos lo hacen igual, con un sonsonete espantoso que aburre a quien la oye. Y siendo preciosa la poesía, nodespierta interés, no transmite, nollega a comunicar casi nada a quien la escucha.
Con la magia, en ocasiones, nos pasa lo mismo. Tienes que aprender a presentar los juegos de una manera personal, con tu sello. Esto no quiere, para nada, decir que debas meter chistes en medio de una rutina o que tengas que convertir tus intervenciones en un constante ja, ja, ja. Fíjate, por ejemplo, Lavand pocas veces mete un chiste en mitad de un juego y nos hace vibrar como pocos.
Mis consejos serían:
1.- Decide qué tipo de mago quieres ser. Prueba distintas formas de actuar y quédate con la que te haga sentir más cómodo.
2.- Escoge juegos que te emocionen a ti (de momento me da la impresiónde que el hilo te entusiasma). Pero mira si es compatible con el mago que eres (el que quieres ser) y con el tipo de magia que haces (o puedes hacer). El hilo, por ejemplo, ne está concebido para todos los momentos ni se puede hacer en todos los lugares.
3.- Ensaya la presentación tanto como la técnica. Mejor dicho, ensáyala mucho más, porque es ahí donde dices que te falla la magia. No es que un juego te salga bien, sino que te emocione, que te enamore no el juego, sino cómo lo haces, cómo te sale.

En el caso del hilo, comienza con las medias. Luego notarás que te resulta mejor comprar las bobinas, porque la hebra que extraes de una media estará sometida a tensiones diferentes (unas veces tirarás m´ñasfuerte, otras más despacio) y porque es lento conseguir hilos "buenos y largos". Pero eso llegará con el tiempo.
De momento te repito mi consejo: busca tu mago, tu manera personal de hace la magia, y enamórate de él hasta que te emocione de verdad. Sólo así lograrás transmitirle a los demás.
Por cierto, una muy buena manera de hacerlo es trabajar cerca de otros magos, con lo que puedas intercambiar opiniones y consejos. ¿Hay otros magos en tu zona? ¿Hay asociaciones de magos? A lo mejor merece la pena que lo mires.

----------


## Makakoraitor

Candyman, sobre la presentacion que vi que tenias ciertos problemas, eso esta ligado con tu personalidad, tampoco te tienes que artar mucho a chistes porque despues acabaras cansando a la gente, como dijo Pulgas, uno debe presentar un juego como este mas comodo, unos lo hacen mas humoristico, otros lo hacen mas mistico y otros mas serios.
Tienes que encontrar tu manera de hacer el juego y presentarlo .
Te recomiendo que mires muchas versiones del juego que haces y vayas mirandolos, y pues igual asi aprendes algo, una forma nueva, un suspense... nose  infinitas cosa, la magia llega hasta donde llegue tu imaginacion.

----------


## Candyman

*Pulgas a acertado en parte conmigo, no es como el lo describe con el ejemplo de la poesia, sino que para mi, y algunos diran que si y otros que no, pero mi "mago" es Juan Tamariz,por que para mi no es un mago, es El mago, pues me e quitado los pañales con el, y no hace un super efecto* como otros magos, sino que hace que "vibres"de la risa y emocion cuando ves un video suyo, por eso digo lo de la risa, hay muchos magos que hacen efectos muy chulos y que no hacen reir para nada, pero para mi, la magia deberia de ser humor, al menos mi forma de verlo.

                                                    *Que no sea un super efecto es relativo, porque                                                                   la magia de tamariz es muy buena...

Para el tema de los hilos de las medias, tengo un problema, porque yo no se que hilos son exactamente, porque yo utilizo calcetines ejecutivos (masculino) y en la base del calcetin, hay una serie de hilos muy elasticos y un pelín resistentes, pero que son "transparentes" o estan los hilos que componen el resto de calcetin que son muy relativamente elasticos, pero en vez de ser un hilo unico, son muchas fibras entrelazadas, tiro de 1 PELO, lo saco, pero es incimamente resistente, no se ve, pero con el mas minimo trote esta roto y por el suelo, por esa misma razon, al estar hasta las narices de romper todos los calcetines ejecutivos de mi casa, pensaba ir a una tienda de magia de Sanlucar(no dire nombre)a comprar hilo invisible y blue tak y mandar a tomar por culo el reel hasta que sepa utilizar el hilo suelto

*

----------


## Iban

Pantys de mujer  :Wink1:

----------


## Candyman

*xD, mis sueños, ayer le pedi a mi madre unos pantys y me hecho una mirada inquisidora en plan: hijo....que vas a hacer tu con unos pantys mios...?*
*pero paso, nunca e tenido un hilo invisible y creo que antes de sacar un suplicio debo utilizar uno en condiciones, y cuando se me acabo me comprare pantys, hasta ese momento hilo invisible y blue tak*

----------


## daniel perez

te recomiendo un libro para entender un poco mas la sicologia de la magia,con la sicologia me refiero a todo por q me parece uno de los mejores libross q he leido y ami me ha ayudado mucho, "la magia de ascanio"es precioso;alguien te a recomendado y muy bien por cierto q si te gusta la magia de cerca, te recomiendoq busques los ice breakers de michael ammar son cosas faciles,algunas pero son divertido para irte soltando. ah! y una ultima cosa es q llevo unos dias sin meterme en el foro y estaba perdido, en cuanto a lo de hacer chistes para hacer reir, no hace falta es mas si tu no eres comico y haces chistes podria quedar forzado, hay q ser uno mismo natural para q sea bonito y por ejemplo Fred Kraps no hace chistes pero es muy gracioso las caras el tono de la voz y te ries y como el tantos otros.ciao a todos

----------


## FernandoEspi

Hola! sorprendido me encuentro con lo que he leido en este hilo, jejeje. A ver Candyman, si tu magia te resulta monótona creo que antes de plantearte la compra de más artillería mágica debas mirar la forma de encontrar tu personaje de disfrutar con todo lo que haces, ya que la levitación te gusta y está muy bien, pero creo que es dificil hacer un espectáculo monógráfico de levitación siendo principiante como dices, así que permiteme aconsejarte que encuentres tu forma de hacer magia, tu personaje y tus presentaciones acorde a tu manera de ser y claro vete haciendote con arsenal mágico poco a poco, siempre que lo uses de forma responsable.
De todos modos como dicen por aqui empieza con los "panties" y un buen libro y poco a poco no vaya a ser que luego te gastes un dineral en itr y demás y luego no te guste o no consigas adaptarlo a tu personaje.

----------


## marcoCRmagia

yo tambien necesito HI pero aqui en Costa Rica no lo consigo :( voy a tener q mandarlo a traer al extranjero o aprender a hacerlo xD

----------


## magogiovanny

compra un fp, si todavia no tenes uno claro. sabes es q pienso q un fp es perfecto para la magia de cerca y hay infinidades de efectos q se pueden realizar con el.

----------

